# Has anyone heard of silat suffian bela diri



## Mider1985 (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw some video's the limb destruction part was really amazing there was some really interesting ground stuff as well. Does anyone know about it?

You can check the art or instructor out and videos on this site

http://www.silatsuffian.com/

Im wondering if Dan Inosanto knows this type of Silat he probably does


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2009)

Never heard of this brand of Silat before.  However, the limb destructions are very much a part of many FMA and Indonesian systems.  Good stuff!


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 23, 2009)

MJS said:


> Never heard of this brand of Silat before. However, the limb destructions are very much a part of many FMA and Indonesian systems. Good stuff!


 
The guy named Maul seems to have very good knife entries and ground work.


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 25, 2009)

His art looks like a combination of silat and panantukan or perhaps im wrong i just dont remember seeing much limb destruction in silat this form of silat though has alot of limb destruction.


----------

